# Converting a D-bit grinder attachment to drill sharpener jig



## Norppu (Apr 26, 2022)

I purchased a D-bit grinder attachment from eBay.
I inspect, clean and assemble the attachment.
The poor thing is made out of genuine chinesium but it still should make a good attachment for drill sharpening.






Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here


----------



## sycle1 (Apr 29, 2022)

Yes I guess you could say its overkill for a drill sharpener. 
Did you see what Stefan Gotteswinter did to his? now that is Overkill!




But man it is going to be fun watching you and the pony modify and fine tune it.
Your vids are always entertaining and educational Thanks Esko .


----------



## Norppu (Apr 29, 2022)

sycle1 said:


> Yes I guess you could say its overkill for a drill sharpener.
> Did you see what Stefan Gotteswinter did to his? now that is Overkill!
> <Link removed for clarity>
> But man it is going to be fun watching you and the pony modify and fine tune it.
> Your vids are always entertaining and educational Thanks Esko .


Actually, I did see that video. I have also seen all related videos from Robin.


----------

